# Illustrator -  Eigene Form



## Lukas (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich im Illustrator eine eine Form erstellen?

Es geht mir darum einen Kreis mit Zacken zu erstellen.

Danke im Vorraus!

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. März 2006)

Hi,
hab dir hier mal ein kleines Videotut gemacht:
Kreis mit Zacken.
Im Video ist das Menü Pathfinder und Ausrichten vertauscht also beachten.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. März 2006)

Hi,
wenn das mit meinem Tut erledigt ist makiere diesen Beitrag bitte als erledigt!

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------

